# Cobbing a Catalytic Converter/Pipe Connection



## secureland (May 17, 2009)

The cat converter has 1/2" of rusty stub out the back the pipe is good that comes after the cat converter. Does anyone know of a way to cob this without having to replace the catalytic converter?

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 17, 2009)

If there is no 02 behind the cat, cut out the cat and replace it with a pipe. Or if you want to stay green, get a aftermarket cat from jegs for $100...


----------



## 056 kid (May 18, 2009)

get rid of it...


----------

